# Ralph Lauren Suede paint?



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Not the suede, but i have used RL deep red. Most on here will tell you that RL paint sucks. I have had good results the few times i used them. The only time i ever have used them was when HO's bought it.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, We have used it, and I have one word for you - DON"T! It's very difficult to work with. You have to roll the first coat or two, then hand brush the final coat with at least a 4" brush in a cross hatch type pattern. On one wall, it's hard, by the time you do a full room you'll be exhausted, trust me. 

We did 4 rooms with 12' ceilings all walls AND ceilings. The job turned out pretty cool until.... the contractor had to move a couple of outlets- walls had to be patched and touched up in every room and guess what? IT DOES NOT touch up. Horrible, ugly looking touch ups, even with the same paint, in the same manner of application by the same artisan. It does not blend- At All.

Lastly, because of the nature of the plastic microspheres in it (the product that gives it the suede effect), it collects dust and dirt quickly. You brush up against it and it leaves a dust mark that can't be cleaned properly.

Please save yourself a lot of headaches- use a different product...

Bob
Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, I've used it
It's horrible
I cannot recommend it
I will never touch it again


----------



## janmishkin (Jun 30, 2013)

*Love all Ralph Lauren paints*

I've used nearly every type of Ralph Lauren paint and loved the sued paint for accent walls. Their regular satin paint has a rich deep color no matter which color you use. 

Problem: can't find it anywhere. I want to refresh a suede wall that has sustained a number of changes after being painted for about 10 years. Can't find the paint in any local store and getting the color matched won't help with the sued texture. Anyone who knows where to get the paint, your help would be most appreciated.:yes:


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Not good at all.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I've used it once.It works ok but it is a lot more work than just regular painting.My customer was well satisfied with the end result thats all that really mattered to me.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've used nearly every type of Ralph Lauren paint and loved the sued paint for accent walls. Their regular satin paint has a rich deep color no matter which color you use. 

Problem: can't find it anywhere. I want to refresh a suede wall that has sustained a number of changes after being painted for about 10 years. Can't find the paint in any local store and getting the color matched won't help with the sued texture. Anyone who knows where to get the paint, your help would be most appreciated.:yes: 


Ralph Lauren is sold through Independent paint dealers in the United States. Go to the Ralph Lauren paint site, and utilize the locater to find a dealer near you.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://global.ralphlauren.com/en-us/rlstores/pages/default.aspx


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Sandyman,

When was the last time you did an absolutely perfect job the first time at something you have never done before? Because that’s exactly what you will have to do. There is no going back, no touch-up. You must do it perfectly the first time, because you won’t get a second chance. You can’t touch it without leaving a mark. RL products are very deceiving, their instructions tell you one thing but in reality you are forced to apply it in a totally different way. If I was Ralph, I wouldn’t want my name associated with that garbage. 

The concept is beautiful the reality is something else.


----------



## paintman rob (Jan 10, 2016)

*how do you refresh RL suede paint*

never used RL Suede Paint I have a client who has it on her walls already it been there for 10 years she wants it redone or refreshed how do you refresh it?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

paintman rob said:


> never used RL Suede Paint I have a client who has it on her walls already it been there for 10 years she wants it redone or refreshed how do you refresh it?


good luck


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you read the whole tread the one thing that seems consistent is you can't refresh it or touch it up.


----------



## Arkiepainter (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes and I hated it.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Da Vinci said:


> Yes, We have used it, and I have one word for you - DON"T! It's very difficult to work with. You have to roll the first coat or two, then hand brush the final coat with at least a 4" brush in a cross hatch type pattern. On one wall, it's hard, by the time you do a full room you'll be exhausted, trust me.
> 
> We did 4 rooms with 12' ceilings all walls AND ceilings. The job turned out pretty cool until.... the contractor had to move a couple of outlets- walls had to be patched and touched up in every room and guess what? IT DOES NOT touch up. Horrible, ugly looking touch ups, even with the same paint, in the same manner of application by the same artisan. It does not blend- At All.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this statement. It is extremely frustrating to work with for a professional, let alone a diy'er.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

janmishkin said:


> I've used nearly every type of Ralph Lauren paint and loved the sued paint for accent walls. Their regular satin paint has a rich deep color no matter which color you use.
> 
> Problem: can't find it anywhere. I want to refresh a suede wall that has sustained a number of changes after being painted for about 10 years. Can't find the paint in any local store and getting the color matched won't help with the sued texture. Anyone who knows where to get the paint, your help would be most appreciated.:yes:


You can't find it because most retailers couldn't get rid of it fast enough. The last time I saw it on sale it was $5.00 a gallon on a clearance shelf. That should be all you need to know.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

paintman rob said:


> never used RL Suede Paint I have a client who has it on her walls already it been there for 10 years she wants it redone or refreshed how do you refresh it?


Paint over it with something else.


----------



## AdrianaG (Dec 30, 2020)

I need to repaint a currently RL suede painted room a fresh color. When we bought the house there were spots on the wall with resin on them, removing the resin resulted in bare patches about 3” x 6”. I assume these patches will stand out when repainted because they will not have the texture. Is there anything I can use to “prime” those spots before applying the fresh coat of paint?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You will need to match the suede texture before painting. There's nothing I know of, no primer that is going to prevent those spots from showing up after painting. They might not be too noticeable so it may not be a big deal. Is there any leftover suede paint? If there is, you could apply that to the patches for the match, let it dry, then paint over it with your topcoats. If they didn't leave any of the suede paint behind, you could thin down some joint compound and try that. Not a whole lot of options and not a high probability of matching what's there if you don't have access to what was originally used.


----------



## AdrianaG (Dec 30, 2020)

Gymschu said:


> Is there any leftover suede paint?


Unfortunately there was none of the original suede paint when we bought the house.


----------



## AdrianaG (Dec 30, 2020)

Gymschu said:


> You will need to match the suede texture before painting. There's nothing I know of, no primer that is going to prevent those spots from showing up after painting. They might not be too noticeable so it may not be a big deal. Is there any leftover suede paint? If there is, you could apply that to the patches for the match, let it dry, then paint over it with your topcoats. If they didn't leave any of the suede paint behind, you could thin down some joint compound and try that. Not a whole lot of options and not a high probability of matching what's there if you don't have access to what was originally used.


I’m investigating Dutchboy suede but might need to buy a gallon . There are also some much cheaper 8/oz acrylic suede paints for crafting that might do the trick. eill I run into compatibilty issues painting latex over acrylic? Maybe add a layer of Kilz?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never known of any issues applying latex over residential acrylic.


----------

